# Tipps: java richtig lernen - wie?



## Serenity (3. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
ist zwar eine idiotische Frage...aber...
wie kann ich mir am besten Java gescheit beibringen? 
ich wills: 
1. verstehen
2. selbst auf "Sachen" leicht draufkommen können

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie man als ProgAnfänger sich sowas am besten beibringen kann?
Wie habt ihr Java gelernt?

lg Serenity


PS: k.a. ob das, das richtige Forum ist. Sry @Mods und Co.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2005)

Also:
 -erst Einsteigerbuch lesen
 -ein paar Beispiele vom Buch selbst tippen und kleine Änderungen vornehmen um zu sehen "was passiert"
 -nach 2-3 progs im Editor auf eine vernünftige IDE umsteigen (Eclipse o.Ä. und unbedingt die API damit verlinken  :### )
 -Tutorials machen
 -versuchen OOP zu lernen
         -wenn das nicht klappt versuchen ein etwas größeres Projekt zu machen und auf die Schnauze fallen  :wink: 
 -GUI-Basics
 -ein kleines Spiel mit Grafik(bringt verdammt viel) machen
 -programmieren, programmieren und programmieren soll auch nicht schlecht sein

noch ein Tipp: bevor du irgendjemand was fragst: versuchs allein!
Stundenlang wenn's sein muss. Hilfe holen ist erst der allerletzte ausweg. 
Wenn du engagiert bist kannst du schon nach 4 Wochen schon einiges erreichen.


----------



## dark_red (4. Mrz 2005)

Zum *richtig* OOP lernen, empfehle ich das Buch "Objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java,
Eine praxisnahe Einführung mit BlueJ" (PEARSON Studium, ISBN 3-8273-7073-6). 

Im gegensatz zu anderen Büchern, fängt du bei diesem von Anfang an mit Objekten usw an, so dass du ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln kannst. Gelernt wird mit Bluej, dass ist ein spezielles Ding, um Java zu lernen. Irgendwie seltsam, aber wirklich genial gemacht. Wichtig ist einfach, dass du die Beispiele im Buch machst und modifiziert (macht ziemlich spass). 

Nebenbei beschäftigst du dich halt noch mit einem normalen Texteditor und versuchst selbst ein paar Sachen. Später dann vielleicht auch eine IDE wie zB Eclipse SDK. Allerdings würde ich die nicht zu früh nehmen. Falls sie auf dich kompiliziert wirkt, dann hast du sie zu früh genommen  



> noch ein Tipp: bevor du irgendjemand was fragst: versuchs allein!
> Stundenlang wenn's sein muss. Hilfe holen ist erst der allerletzte ausweg.
> Wenn du engagiert bist kannst du schon nach 4 Wochen schon einiges erreichen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe auch einen echten Ehrgeiz, wenn mich ein Problem belästigt. Wenn irgendwas nicht geht, dann will ich auf keinen Fall gegen meinen Code "verlieren". 

Dabei kommt man auch zu interessanten Schlussfolgerungen: Je länger du an einem Problem hast, desto blöder war der Fehler. Schwierige Fehler hat man in der Regel schnell lokalisiert und ausgemerzt.


----------



## Sky (4. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe damit: http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch/html/cover.html angefangen. Einfach das Buch durcharbeiten und wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben:
- Eigene Ideen umsetzen 
- Progs ändern und gucken was passiert
- Üben, üben, üben...


----------

